# Japão: sismo fez cinco mortos e 400 feridos



## Brigantia (16 Jul 2007 às 21:29)

> Pelo menos cinco pessoas morreram e cerca de 400 ficaram feridas na sequência do violento sismo que abalou a região de Niigata, no centro do Japão, indicam fontes hospitalares, citadas pela NHK.
> 
> A cidade de Kashiwazaki foi a mais abalada pelo tremor de terra, de magnitude 5,6 na escala de Richter. Centenas de casas desabaram e registou-se um incêndio numa central nuclear, sem consequências.
> 
> ...



Copyright © PortugalDiário


----------



## Brigantia (16 Jul 2007 às 21:30)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYu9sTl5IZU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Brigantia (16 Jul 2007 às 21:32)

> TOKYO, Japan (CNN) -- A magnitude-6.8 earthquake, centered 17 kilometers below sea level, struck just off the northwestern Japanese coast Monday morning, knocking down several small buildings and resulting in at least 20 injuries, authorities reported.
> 
> 
> A resident stands in front of a house collapsed by a strong earthquake in Kashiwazaki, Japan, Monday.
> ...


Copyright © CNN


----------



## Brigantia (16 Jul 2007 às 21:38)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6v_jDH1Txc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Brigantia (16 Jul 2007 às 21:47)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glClKSstwRE[/YOUTUBE]

Este incêndio derivado do sismo podia ter causado uma catástofre...para já as autoridades locais dizem não haver perigo. Esta central nuclear trata-se de uma das maiores centrais do mundo...


----------



## mocha (16 Jul 2007 às 22:04)

weather cannel:

http://www.weather.com/multimedia/v...v=84&collection=topstory&from=wxcenter_video#


----------

